# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  fallimento impresa individuale

## ricnic

un piccolo bar. Individuale. Gli affari vanno male, le bollette si accumulano, i dipendenti si lasciano a casa. Ci sono ancora molte cambiali da pagare a chi aveva ceduto l'attività. Dopo la 3° cambiale  non pagata l'attività  e i locali tornano al vecchio proprietario.( che si tiene i soldi presi fino adesso ) Se tizio chiude senza pagare nessuno. Non ha proprietà nè beni personali ( separazione dei beni ). Che rischi corre ? Da un certo numero di cambiali in poi, il vecchio proprietario aveva chiesto la firma per garanzia del coniuge. Però a quella data mancano ancora 5 anni. Deve preoccupasarsi già da adesso ?

----------


## mazzanti

04.12.2007 
Da preoccuparsi ce n'è; nel senso che ovviamente quando un'impresa non va, c'è un disagio - anche esistenziale - non indifferente e si devono affrontare le varie procedure giudiziali (recupero crediti, decreti ingiuntivi ecc...ecc...).
Non vedo il fallimento all'orizzonte, a meno che la ditta non superi le soglie dimensionali....
Personalmente, la cosa che mi preoccupa di più è la segnalazione alla centrale rischi bancaria, specie  in presenza di protesti cambiari, che sicuramente avrà come conseguenze che il tuo cliente non avrà mai più crediti nè da banche nè da altri intermediari finanziari. 
Questo è il danno più grosso.

----------


## ricnic

ma l'interdizione non è per 5 anni ? E per il discorso cambiali con firma di garanzia del coniuge però tra 5 anni ? Nel senso che ha ancora 4 anni da cambiali mensili intestate personalmente per la rilevazione dell'attività + altri 2anni con firma di garanzia del coniuge.
Poi, non avendo nessuna proprietà, ed essendo indebitati fino al collo, + le cambiali che andranno in protesto....arriveremo sui 100.000...forse oltre. Non fallisce ?

----------


## marco.M

L'art. 1 della legge fallimentare stabilisce che non sono soggetti a fallimento i piccoli imprenditori cioè coloro i quali esercitano un'attività commerciale in forma individuale o collettiva che anche alternativamente non hanno superato i seguenti limiti:
1) investimenti di importo superiore a 300.00 ;
2) media triennale di ricavi lordi superiore a 200.000 .
L'art. 15, inoltre, stabilisce che non si fa luogo alla dicghiarazione di fallimento  se l'ammontare dei debiti scaduti e non pagati risultanti agli atti dell'istruttoria prefallimentare è inferiore ad  25.000.
Sulla base di questi due articoli sono riuscito a non far dichiarare il fallimento per una srl.
Restano, comunque, i rischi esposti da Mazzanti.
Un saluto

----------

